# Any Private College With Admissions Still Open?



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Is there any private medical college in Punjab or Islamabad with admissions still open?my uhs aggregate is 81.88, i was thinking that i will get admission in mbbs or at least in bds but now i have heard that merit has been high this year somewhere around 83-84%.I am very tensed.

If anyone knows about such college please do tell me..


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Have u not applied wah medical colg..its cheap.. Top standard in private colgs in pakistan... http://www.wahmedicalcollege.edu.pk/meritlist1.pdf


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Have u not applied wah medical colg..its cheap.. Top standard in private colgs in pakistan...


No i haven't applied there.I think their deadline has passed its 15th nov.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Check this Rawal Institute Of Health Sciences Islamabad Admissions in Jang Newspaper Pakistan on 18 November, 2012| Jobs, Admissions & Tenders Scanned Ads on PaperPk.com


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Its bds not mbbs.I want to do mbbs
I have only applied in skzmdc.my merit no there is 108.Their 2nd list closed at 106.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

o no ... call some medical colleges.. may seats vacant.. but i m not confident...


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I think AFMDC and IMC in Faisalabad are still taking applications. AFMDC is new but good.


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

IMC faisalabad has stopped taking applications.


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes their last date was 10th nov


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

i heared that 4 seats vacant till in AFMDC fsd.. try it.. i have submitted the fee their 1 days ago.. may b because of ur merit u can go through .. bst of luck

- - - Updated - - -

IMC starting classes from 26th of nov.


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

I called Sharif Medical and Dental College and they told me that some seats are vacant.I want to ask someone studying in SMDC that what type of college is this i mean the faculty there,facilities,hostels,environment,hospital?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

my senior is doing mbbs there.. SMDC is good 1. faculty wise

- - - Updated - - -

its fee is also abit less than othrs

- - - Updated - - -

SMDc admissions still open?????? i applied there about a month ago


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> i heared that 4 seats vacant till in AFMDC fsd.. try it.. i have submitted the fee their 1 days ago.. may b because of ur merit u can go through .. bst of luck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> IMC starting classes from 26th of nov.


AFMDC is new,i want to ask the same about AFMDC, the facilities.faculty,hospital,hostel.

- - - Updated - - -



xain khalid said:


> my senior is doing mbbs there.. SMDC is good 1. faculty wise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No their admissions are closed, but some seats are vacant.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

AFMDC is prefered specially bcz its hospital is very well. CLinical experience will be very good there. in fsd it is better than IMC & UMDC .. senior say .. did you called UMDC ar14?? for girls UMDC is pretty good


----------



## ar14 (Nov 15, 2012)

No i didn't call


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

xain khalid said:


> i heared that 4 seats vacant till in AFMDC fsd.. try it.. i have submitted the fee their 1 days ago.. may b because of ur merit u can go through .. bst of luck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> IMC starting classes from 26th of nov.


I called AFMDC day before yesterday and they said seats are finished.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*xain khalid* When will classes of AFMDC start...any news


----------

